# LP Box set booklets



## AitchD (Jul 7, 2021)

Hello everyone,

A first time poster here hoping someone out there might be able to help.

A family member has developed an interest in vinyl records - (LPs to me) - and I keep an eye open in local charity shops for discs for him that I remember from that era. Oxfam is generally OK as they vet the condition of the records before puttinng them out for sale. So far, so good. Recently though, in an instance when I was pressed for time I bought two box sets for him that turned out not to have the booklets with them. Being Oxfam, the records themselves I believe are OK. I don't have the equipment to play them myself as my old Thorens / SME / Ortofon gear has long gone. (Dust bug too).

The boxes are both of Wagner. The Karl Bohm Bayreuth 1965 DGG 'Tristan' and EMI 'Twilight of the Gods' by Goodall and English National Opera. The chap I bought them for (my stepson-in-law) is keen to hear then but obviously hearing them with the words and story there for reference would be a massive benefit. Can anyone help me? Oviously the full info from the origiinal boxes would be splendid, but photo copies would be a great help. Naturally I would expect to pay for anything that is offered.

Thank you, and here's hoping.

Aitch.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The Tristan und Isolde libretto should be easy to find on internet, e.g.:
http://www.murashev.com/opera/Tristan_und_Isolde_libretto_English_German
which conveniently has an English translation as well

Assuming the Goodall Twilight of the Gods is the English version, the situation there is more complicated, but Chandos offers a PDF download here:
https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CHAN 3060


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Art Rock said:


> Assuming the Goodall Twilight of the Gods is the English version, the situation there is more complicated, but Chandos offers a PDF download here:
> https://www.chandos.net/products/catalogue/CHAN 3060


Goodall uses the Porter singing translation, which is, or was available as a standalone paperback:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

AitchD said:


> Recently though, in an instance when I was pressed for time I bought two box sets for him that turned out not to have the booklets with them.


This happens a lot. I've been in used bookstores that have bins full of LP booklets for sale, and the LP's themselves are long gone. It's understandable, since many LP booklets were quite impressive (e.g. the RCA Soria series), certainly more so than what is typically included with CD reissues. I particularly recall the booklet that came with the Solti Rosenkavalier on LP, which included beautiful reproductions Alfred Roller's costumes.

And the type in the LP booklets was in a large enough font that it could actually be read...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

wkasimer said:


> This happens a lot. I've been in used bookstores that have bins full of LP booklets for sale, and the LP's themselves are long gone. It's understandable, since many LP booklets were quite impressive (e.g. the RCA Soria series), certainly more so than what is typically included with CD reissues. I particularly recall the booklet that came with the Solti Rosenkavalier on LP, which included beautiful reproductions Alfred Roller's costumes.
> 
> And the type in the LP booklets was in a large enough font that it could actually be read...


Ah, the Soria Series! My first _Walkure_ was the RCA Leinsdorf, which came in a splendid red, gold-imprinted box with a thick booklet containing engravings and photos of the original Bayreuth set designs. The RCA Serafin Otello was equally gorgeous. Life, I swear, has been downhill ever since.


----------



## Music Snob (Nov 14, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> Ah, the Soria Series! My first _Walkure_ was the RCA Leinsdorf, which came in a splendid red, gold-imprinted box with a thick booklet containing engravings and photos of the original Bayreuth set designs. The RCA Serafin Otello was equally gorgeous. Life, I swear, has been downhill ever since.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/265222266714?hash=item3dc07a9f5a:g:LdkAAOSwOo9g5hgK

I would buy this if I had the disposable income. I have the Kna62 Phillips Parsifal on LP and the booklet alone is worth the price of admission.

Check out your local Salvation Army or Goodwill stores- there are usually hidden treasures for us like minded individuals...


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Music Snob said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/265222266714?hash=item3dc07a9f5a:g:LdkAAOSwOo9g5hgK
> 
> I would buy this if I had the disposable income. I have the Kna62 Phillips Parsifal on LP and the booklet alone is worth the price of admission.
> 
> Check out your local Salvation Army or Goodwill stores- there are usually hidden treasures for us like minded individuals...


Lovely memories...


----------

